# Sheldon 10 Inch Model XL Lathe Owners Manual (US Army) (889K PDF)



## HMF (Nov 4, 2010)

This is the Army Technical Manual for the Sheldon 10 Inch Model XL Lathe (889K .PDF)

Enjoy!


Best,


Nelson


----------



## HMF (Feb 17, 2011)

This manual is now available in our Downloads section.


----------

